
Apple’s new $99 iPhone battery case doesn’t measure up - dsr12
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/8/9867996/apple-smart-battery-case-iphone-6-6s-hands-on
======
meesterdude
> The goal is to give iPhone 6 and 6S owners an Apple-branded battery life
> experience comparable to the one you’d get with the “Plus” phone models.
> That’s a nice proposition. On the other hand, it’s an admission on Apple’s
> part that the battery performance on iPhone 6 or 6S is a pain point for
> power users.

Limit the battery size so people have to buy an external battery pack, reduce
the connectors so people have to buy adaptors; so apple can make more money,
and the cost of ownership goes up for "optional" add ons.

That they would create a separate device, instead of reverse course on battery
sizes in the devices themselves, is a brazen admission that their design is
flawed. And it doesn't even get the device to 100%!! So even their solution to
the original design flaw is flawed. amazing.

Design is all about tradeoffs, and if apple never made any tradeoffs on their
laptops they would still be an inch thick and weigh 10 pounds. But on the
other side, there is profit driven design where additional revenue generators
are invented surrounding a device, either through new technology (good) or the
removal or hinderance of existing functionality (bad). I think apple started
off with the former, but has transitioned to the latter, and it's by and large
whats turned me from lifelong apple fanboy into a jaded user.

------
nullrouted
It however does meet the requirement I have which is a lightning port which
means I'll probably buy it bump and all. Being able to see the juice left from
IOS is also an excellent feature.

